# E' morto Aldo Biscardi.



## admin (8 Ottobre 2017)

Nella mattinata di oggi, 8 ottobre 2017, è morto Aldo Biscardi, celebre conduttore, per anni, della trasmissione "Il processo di Biscardi". Aveva 87 anni. A darne l'annuncio, la famiglia.


----------



## admin (8 Ottobre 2017)

"Parlate solo in 3-4 alla volta altrimenti non si capisce niente". Numero uno!


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (8 Ottobre 2017)

"Pronto Bresidente??"

Mitico


----------



## krull (8 Ottobre 2017)

Pioniere giornalistico del trash sportivo televisivo. RIP


----------



## Butcher (8 Ottobre 2017)

Idolo.
R.I.P.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (8 Ottobre 2017)

Nooooooo mi dispiace un sacco! Mi ha sempre fatto molta tenerezza.


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Ottobre 2017)

Ha lottato una vita per la moviola in campo, se ne va forse con una vittoria anche un pò sua.
RIP.


----------



## Sotiris (8 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Nella mattinata di oggi, 8 ottobre 2017, è morto Aldo Biscardi, celebre conduttore, per anni, della trasmissione "Il processo di Biscardi". Aveva 87 anni. A darne l'annuncio, la famiglia.



per tanti anni quando ero più giovane eri l'appuntamento del lunedì sera.
a prescindere dalla valutazione sul giornalista, certamente un pezzo di adolescenza calcistica che se ne va.
riposa in pace.


----------



## Love (8 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> "Parlate solo in 3-4 alla volta altrimenti non si capisce niente". Numero uno!



ahahaha...un grande


----------



## hiei87 (8 Ottobre 2017)

Una vita intera a lottare per la moviola in campo e, ora che hanno messo la Var, se ne va...Dispiace, da piccolo seguivo sempre il suo processo, già all'epoca più attirato da quell'aura trash che dai contenuti giornalistici. Le vicende venute fuori con calciopoli avrebbero dovuto farmelo odiare, ma in fondo ho sempre guardato a lui con simpatia. Riposi in pace.


----------



## sballotello (8 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Nella mattinata di oggi, 8 ottobre 2017, è morto Aldo Biscardi, celebre conduttore, per anni, della trasmissione "Il processo di Biscardi". Aveva 87 anni. A darne l'annuncio, la famiglia.



ha inventato un genere di far calcio , squallido e che detesto, ma resterà nella storia


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (8 Ottobre 2017)

La sua assenza di dignità e la corruzione emerse con Calciopoli, con Moggi in regia (moviole truccate, orologi, gioco dei cartellini agli arbitri, tutto per negare evidenze a favore della Juve), rendono la sua dipartita meno amara. Ad ogni modo, riposi in pace.


----------



## Aron (8 Ottobre 2017)

R.i.p.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (8 Ottobre 2017)

Peccato si sia rovinato la reputazione con Moggi, ma rimane un pezzo della mia adolescenza, mi divertivano le sue trasmissioni: era un trash molto più tollerabile di quello attuale.


----------



## fabri47 (8 Ottobre 2017)

Mi dispiace molto. Un grande nel suo genere di talk sportivo. R.i.p.


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (8 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Nella mattinata di oggi, 8 ottobre 2017, è morto Aldo Biscardi, celebre conduttore, per anni, della trasmissione "Il processo di Biscardi". Aveva 87 anni. A darne l'annuncio, la famiglia.


Padre giornalistico dei vari Ravezzani&co. che popolano le TV Regionali ai giorni nostri...
Non era tra i miei preferiti ma la sua scomparsa mi rattrista...perchè con lui se ne va un pezzo di calcio ''romantico''...il calcio delle radioline di Novantesimo Minuto e della sintesi alle 18.30...e naturalmente del ''Processo del lunedì''...
Un calcio che ricordo sempre con affetto...Ciao Aldone....


----------



## __king george__ (8 Ottobre 2017)

voglio dare un senso romantico alla sua scomparsa: aveva lottato per tutta la sua vita per la moviola in campo e ora che finalmente c'era riuscito davvero si è accorto che la sua "missione" era finita..

rip Aldone!


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (8 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Nella mattinata di oggi, 8 ottobre 2017, è morto Aldo Biscardi, celebre conduttore, per anni, della trasmissione "Il processo di Biscardi". Aveva 87 anni. A darne l'annuncio, la famiglia.



R.I.P vecchietto con l'eterna tinta rossa


----------



## 7AlePato7 (8 Ottobre 2017)

R.i.p.... Non mi sento però di tessere ipocriti lodi per lui. Le porcate combinate tra lui e Baldas con Moggi (vedasi supermoviole tarocche in ottica antimilanista dove avevano persino rivalutato l'operato dell'arbitro in occasione di un famoso Juve-Milan 0-0) non le dimentico.


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Ottobre 2017)

Il suo processo al lunedì è stato l'origine di tutto il trash che si vede ora, ha sdoganato "l'ignoranza da bar" in tv, e se oggi odiate tiki-taka e altre cose simili sappiate che nascono tutte con lui..
A volte simpatico (specie quando preso in giro da striscia o mai dire gol dei bei tempi), ma di base rappresenta tutto ciò che odio dello sport in tv, con la polemica come prima e unica ragione del programma.
In ogni caso, si è fatto la sua vita e se l'è vissuta con le sue regole, e per questo lo rispetto come uomo al di là dei suoi modi.

Sulla moviola in campo ha sempre avuto ragione...peccato la sua la preparasse Moggi


----------



## 7AlePato7 (9 Ottobre 2017)

"Vogliamo la moviola in gambo!!!"... Magari anche taroccata però...


----------



## smallball (9 Ottobre 2017)

le mie condoglianze al figlio Maurizio per la grave perdita,raggiunge in cielo il suo amico Maurizio Mosca


----------



## Milanista (9 Ottobre 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Il suo processo al lunedì è stato l'origine di tutto il trash che si vede ora, ha sdoganato "l'ignoranza da bar" in tv, e se oggi odiate tiki-taka e altre cose simili sappiate che nascono tutte con lui..
> A volte simpatico (specie quando preso in giro da striscia o mai dire gol dei bei tempi), ma di base rappresenta tutto ciò che odio dello sport in tv, con la polemica come prima e unica ragione del programma.
> In ogni caso, si è fatto la sua vita e se l'è vissuta con le sue regole, e per questo lo rispetto come uomo al di là dei suoi modi.
> 
> Sulla moviola in campo ha sempre avuto ragione...peccato la sua la preparasse Moggi



Bravo, altro che moviola in campo, il suo lascito è quello di aver contributo all'ormai incontrovertibile diffusione del giornalismo sportivo spazzatura, in luogo di quello signorile, dotto e romantico dei Brera, dei Martellini, dei Ciotti, degli Ameri. 

Personaggio che ha rappresentato in pieno la svolta vile, fanfarona, maleducata ed ignorante presa dal Belpaese negli ultimi anni.


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Ottobre 2017)

Milanista ha scritto:


> Personaggio che ha rappresentato in pieno la svolta vile, fanfarona, maleducata ed ignorante presa dal Belpaese negli ultimi anni.


----------

